

Anthem Blue Cross hack: Millions of records breached at health insurer - Varcht
http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_27462893/health-insurer-anthem-hit-by-hackers-millions-records

======
sgdread
Here's official statement (got an email from BCBS with same content):
[http://anthemfacts.com/](http://anthemfacts.com/)

The biggest question I have is why such sensitive data was not encrypted.

